# MY TANK STINKS



## GODS1KID (Jan 12, 2006)

MY TANK SEEMS TO STINK A LITTLE BIT, IS THIS NORMAL OR IS THERE A PRODUCT THAT WILL REDUCE THE AROMA? ALSO, HOW OFTEN DO YOU ADD SALT TO YOUR TANK? YES THIS IS MY FIRST AQUARIUM AND PIRAHNAS.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

If your tank stinks then you shouldn't bother looking around for a product that will fix it.
It will just cover up the smells and not fix the problem....that is if such a product exists, I don't think there is one.

How often do you do water changes? and how much water do you change each time?
Are you doing regular gravel vacs?

Maybe there is some waste and leftover food stuck in your subsrate..


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Look no further http://www.homemadesimple.com/sites/en_US/...ducts/pet.shtml


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

Tell us about your set-up...

A tank could stink from many reasons...
Poor filtration
Dirty filters
Messy tank inhabitants
Too many tank inhabitants
Dirty tank conditions
No cover on tank
Even water temperature can control the odor of the tank.
I have found that it is almost impossible to have a 100% no odor tank&#8230; just a FYI.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Cycle your tank and it wont smell anymore.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Outie said:


> Look no further http://www.homemadesimple.com/sites/en_US/...ducts/pet.shtml
























...........I fell off the chair at that one.........

Who doesnt have a smelly tank with P's........


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i dont


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> i dont


All water smells, no mater if its in a tank with P's or not, it is aging


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

assclown said:


> i dont


All water smells, no mater if its in a tank with P's or not, it is aging
[/quote]

Not really. My tanks don't smell like anything either.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

u must not be do something right if ur water smells. I have 2 tanks both which have no scent. 75 gallon and a 125 gallon that i would even consider under filtered.

hell my pond doesnt even smell and its bigger then anyones fish tank.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i went to my tanks after posting, mine are not smelling, its the wood that smells from getting wet..........







im a retard here


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine doesn't stick it comes from plant filteration. The food could cause a stick also.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> i dont


All water smells, no mater if its in a tank with P's or not, it is aging
[/quote]

Not really. My tanks don't smell like anything either.
[/quote]
liar liar pants on


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

if it has a fishy smell do a water change .


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

My tank has the fish tank smell to it, I like it


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

my tank always smell like feeders... don't kno why and i have 0 ammonia


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

I just saw this on the Drsfostersmith website. The product is called clear water and is suppose to remove odor and cloudiness. I've never tried it. You could give it a shot if you've tried a water change or two and your tank still smells really bad (like from across the room). Otherwise, I was always told that if your tank is healthy it should smell a little ... and the smell should be "fishy." but again, that's if you put your nose up to the water and smell it.

Here's the link:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...9&N=2004+113906

Good luck! Let us know if the product works!!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree that a stank tank is caused from an uncycled tank or excessive ammonia or ammonia spikes from a dirty tank.... YOU HAVE TO gravel vac and clean filter media weekly or bi-weekly at least


----------



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

Make sure you have sufficient charcole (black rock stuff) in your filter. You must replace it every month or all the work it does taking crap out of your tank is put back in. The charcole stuff gets rid of the smell.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> I agree that a stank tank is caused from an uncycled tank or excessive ammonia or ammonia spikes from a dirty tank.... YOU HAVE TO gravel vac and clean filter media weekly or bi-weekly at least


Deezdrama means by cleaning the filter media that often only mechanical filters (usually internal small filters). If we are talking about external biomedia filters, that is an other situation. If a filter large enough (of biomedia capacity) is used, it will only have to be cleaned when it becomes clogged. This may happen two times a year or even once a year.

BTW the stink odor comes from bacterial activity (waste products) and can also happen in a cycled tank when it is overstocked or overfeed or leftovers are not cleaned properly.

Regards,


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

my 125 got some stank going, did more frequint water changes and it was greatly reduced.. i think all tanks have a very slight odor even when in the best condition but some people notice it more then those of us that have had tanks for a long time.. my room mate used to tell me the 55 in my room was smelly all the, sure there was atleast oen time when i needed an overdue water change but he just wasnt accustom to the smell.. think about when you go t LFS, there is teh smell of fish tanks..


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

when I first got into this hobby i had a stinky tank or two but now none of my tanks smell..honestley. I believe in overfiltration,weekly gravel vacs,and weekly filter media cleaning. Its good to have alot of bio-media as well.... I can say though that my hexagon tank has a moldy smell to it but its from the canopy getting moist...its wood.... And should prolly have a fan


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

My tank room smells sometimes but it's because the dog poops in there because she's jealous.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Azeral said:


> My tank room smells sometimes but it's because the dog poops in there because she's jealous.


LOL ...... a little too much info :laugh:


----------

